

India's richest man Mukesh Ambani moves into £630m home - gibsonf1
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/india/8063385/Indias-richest-man-Mukesh-Ambani-moves-into-630m-home.html

======
gibsonf1
If only it weren't so extraordinarily ugly.

